# West Chicagoland - FS: Western / Fisher plow controllers



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, I have a few extra plow parts I have in my parts room that I am selling. Only selling because I have several of each in my parts room and I don't need that much spare inventory.

What i have for sale:

Fisher / western hand held controller, brand new 4 pin fleet flex (29800 / 96900): $250

Fisher / western hand held controller, brand new six pin (9400 / 96500 ): $225

Fisher / western joystick controller, 4 pin multi-plex and fleet flex straight blades only (49700 / 96800): $200

Fisher / western joystick controller, used 6 pin, (all controls work) (8292 / 56396 ): $150

pm me if you are interested in any of the parts, Shipping is extra.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Fisher / western joystick controller, used 6 pin, (all controls work) (8292 / 56396 ) IS SOLD


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

still have the 29800, 9400, and 49700 available


----------

